# what/how to get a port supply card



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

title says it, what do i need to do to get a port supply card. i have an llc, and could get a state reg business name


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

The requirements and procedures for getting a PS account is posted on the PS web site.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, don't drag us into your little scam.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

not a scam, just curious. i am a licensed electrician. and i do some work on boats that are not mine. 

i did re check the PS site, and i found how to apply. i meet most of whats needed except the total money spent, of which i am about 500 short. i guess i could even cover that but not thru legit means. 

i guess i keep using the one i have access to, but not 100 % access like i would like. 

i was just hoping


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

scottyt said:


> not a scam...
> 
> i meet most of whats needed except the total money spent, of which i am about 500 short.


Of course it's a scam. You don't even meet the most basic condition of qualifying for a Port Supply account, which is being engaged in a marine-related business full-time.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

well you are right on the full time part. i did not really think of that part, because when i asked about it the store once they just said "do you have a business working on boats?" i said not a real one but i could. they said come back when i had business, they said nothing about full time. 
i have access to one, the charity that i bought my boat from has one and i use it on their boats and mine. i just dont have a card, they just buy what i tell them i need

oh well


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, you ain't the only average joe boater who has considered pulling the wool over Port Supply's eyes. Just makes qualifying for and keeping an account that much harder for legitimate marine businesses like mine.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

well i dont plan on pulling the wool anywhere. if i did more work i would get it, with the exception of full time, which i believe is BS anyway. if i can meet all the specs they call for and only work 10 hours a week that is my choice. 

i have a business now, and could expand it to cover boats as well. but at this point i dont do enough to be "legit" there fore i wont


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Fstbttms said:


> Well, you ain't the only average joe boater who has considered pulling the wool over Port Supply's eyes. Just makes qualifying for and keeping an account that much harder for legitimate marine businesses like mine.


With respect, if you are a legitimate business you should have no trouble "qualifying for and keeping an account". The parameters for this appear to be clearly defined and if you comply, you comply. This is not taken away from you by someone else trying to score a discount.

Keeping a first class vessel is an expensive business and any "help" I can get to save some of the expense I will use, provided it doesn't include stealing.

The reality is that suppliers who have a two-tiered pricing structure (one for the trade and another for the suckers  ) are selling to the "legitimate" tradesmen at a price that leaves both buyer and supplier profitable and then they make some REAL cream by shafting the non-trade customers like Scotty and I (and most other Sailnetters).

I'll bet that when you buy stuff for your own boat you don't offer to pay the retail price for it. Right?? So please save us the sanctimonious lesson.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is why West Marine gets as little of my business as is humanly possible.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I don't think you understand what a wholesale account is all about! It's about volume for the retailer not about discounts for the costumer's. On the wholesale side the discounts come from the manufacturer's and passed down based on volume. 

I will use a example. I was in a west marine store last fall to buy anti-freeze when it was on sale for 3.99 a gallon so I bought a case, 6 gallons. The guy behind me had 2 gallons in his hand. (I know the guy he's a part time charter fisherman when the striped bass are running) He showed his port supply card and the price rang up at 3.79 a gallon. He complained that was not enough of a discount because of all the money he spent with west marine. The store guy said let me see what I can do and went to the computer and said "Bill" you have spent less than $300 with us this year. Up on hearing that I asked for my discount as I spent much more then that over the year.

While all of this was going on the owner of Marine maintenance Co. came in to the store. He asked the store guy what is my price on winter anti-freeze this year. When the store guy told him, I was thinking what the hell I just paid $3.99. But then he said OK, I need 8 pallets. I asked, there are 240 gallons to a pallet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

How many years would it take you to go through EIGHT pallets of anti-freeze???

BTW, my real objection to WM is more that their "retail" prices are often above the manufacturer's retail prices.



bubb2 said:


> While all of this was going on the owner of Marine maintenance Co. came in to the store. He asked the store guy what is my price on winter anti-freeze this year. When the store guy told him, I was thinking what the hell I just paid $3.99. But then he said OK, I need 8 pallets. I asked, there are 240 gallons to a pallet.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> How many years would it take you to go through EIGHT pallets of anti-freeze???
> 
> BTW, my real objection to WM is more that their "retail" prices are often above the manufacturer's retail prices.


Dog, the guy goes to different boat yards to shrink wrap and winterize boats for his costumers. In the summers he does light mechanical work, sort of like a boat handy man. He has a good business going for him. The best thing about him is shows up when he says he will.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Now, that is kind of rare in the marine trades... he actually shows up when he says he will... probably on-time too... Yeah, if he's halfway competent, the fact that he actually shows up will make him quite successful.



bubb2 said:


> Dog, the guy goes to different boat yards to shrink wrap and winterize boats for his costumers. In the summers he does light mechanical work, sort of like a boat handy man. He has a good business going for him. *The best thing about him is shows up when he says he will.*


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Omatako said:


> I'll bet that when you buy stuff for your own boat you don't offer to pay the retail price for it. Right?? So please save us the sanctimonious lesson.


I don't own a pleasure boat (but I do own three work boats), so please save us your misguided and erroneous attempts at painting me as the bad guy.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Fstbttms, welcome to my world. Being the owner of a auto repair shop, EVERYONE gets the same deal on parts that I do. At least your average customer doesn't get that privilege.

If this guy wants to get a PS account, and PS wants to give him an account, then so be it. It looks like PS keeps track of spending and adjusts pricing accordingly, so I don't think he'll get much of a deal. If they were really serious about accounts being for "full time marine business" then the purchasing requirement would be $1500 a month, not per year.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

US27inKS said:


> If they were really serious about accounts being for "full time marine business" then the purchasing requirement would be $1500 a month, not per year.


Well, you make a good point, except that many marine businesses (mine included) don't buy any where near that much stuff wholesale. My wholesale purchases are primarily zincs (which I do not buy from Port Supply) and holding tank treatment for the pumpout service I own, which I do buy from Port Supply. My guess is that other marine businesses (boat washers, brightwork people etc.) who are doing it full-time also do not have to buy a lot of inventory or big ticket items.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think Fstbttms is right... unless you're primarily doing installations or commissioning boats, most marine business are more service rather than product related, and the amount of products they order are relatively minimal. A friend of mine does boat detailing, and he does a lot of business, but the materials he'd have to buy from West Marine, that he can't get anywhere else at a better price, are rather minor—yet he has a Port Supply account.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> I think Fstbttms is right... unless you're primarily doing installations or commissioning boats, most marine business are more service rather than product related, and the amount of products they order are relatively minimal. A friend of mine does boat detailing, and he does a lot of business, but the materials he'd have to buy from West Marine, that he can't get anywhere else at a better price, are rather minor-yet he has a Port Supply account.


I guess I don't see what the big problem is. If PS thinks he qualifies for a card, then so be it. Fstbttms has a legitimate marine business, but it doesn't sound like he buys much from PS in the course of his normal business. PS is in the business of selling parts and supplies. Why would they care whether they sell a detailer 2K per year or someone else 2K per year? It sounds like they have tiered pricing based on volume anyway so it's unlikely that anyone we've been talking about is getting much of a discount.

Maybe I'm just desensitized to it all. In my business, I've seen some items that the over-the-counter sale may be slightly less than what I get them for. The average joe may be making his only purchase for the year, while I buy 10K a month from the same supplier. I don't like it, but that's how it is. The real irritation comes when they call and want advice on how to install that part, or troubleshooting after the part they installed doesn't fix it, or best of all how much to charge their neighbor for installing it. Now THAT'S something to complain about.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Discounts like this happen in all trades. I'm in the landscape biz. On of the local higher priced retail establishments would give folks with state nursery license a 25% doscount. Folks figured out that if you have a biz license, you could for $25 a yr add a Nursery license to the main license. So many folks did that, the ONLY nursery/plant products they bought were for there own house. This soon ended, even though some of us were legit buying things wholesale for retail resale. NOW< in order to buy from them, you have to fill out the equal of a credit report, saying whom you buy from in the trade, they then call to verify you buy products from those other three vendors etc. in order to get the wholesale discount.

Some of the folks I buy from ,give you 1-10% off the wholesale price based on $$ total purchase the year before. Some years depending upon what I buy, I do really well, others, nothing!

I was offered a PS card from local WM, I declined it. Frankly, it appears that the OP has a right to buy wholesale from WM for items when he works on boats. For himself, sorry, that right should not be there per say, although many of us will use our discounts upon occasion for our own use. In my state, being as we only have a sales tax not a income for items, I do make sure I pay the sales/use tax if I buy things without tax, otherwise, it could hurt more than the saving by many $$$$. 

Marty


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

blt2ski said:


> Frankly, it appears that the OP has a right to buy wholesale from WM for items when he works on boats.


No, he doesn't. Part-timers, side businesses and anybody eles not making a living at it don't qualify. Here is the very first paragraph from the Port Supply wholesale account application page:


*Port Supply offers competitive wholesale discounts for companies that are in the full-time business of selling boats and/or selling or installing marine equipment, government agencies, full-time charter companies or companies who are purchasing marine equipment for use in the manufacture of non-marine products.*

 
Port Supply: Request for Internet Account


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

fastbottoms,

With that quote on the PS application, he would not be deemed able to buy from them. As he is NOT full time per say in the marine end of things.

BUT, There appears to be a part that might let him in..........."or companies who are purchasing marine equipment for use in the manufacture of non-marine products" Not sure what to say on this, other than "the manufacture of" could take a few ways of looking at it, ie actual manufacture of a part or item?!?!? or as a contractor, the construction of an item using said marine parts.

I have a feeling we are splitting some hairs here to a point. BUT, in the end, it is up to WM to decide of the OP deserves a PS card or not, what the discount would be vs reg price etc. Its not up to us that are posting her on SN to decide. 

Compared to joe's auto repair, going into a plant nursery and buying items for his home, vs a general contractor buying plants for a spec house. The latter should be able to buy wholesale, But hopefully, I as a landscape contractor, would buy more, and get a better deal yet! Some paver suppliers have discounts base both on total sales, and if a general home contractor, they get a higher wholesale than me as a landscape contractor, and some masins get a bit better yet. Multiple ways to look at this issue.

In the end tho, WM is the one to decide. AND< the OP may have to pay retail until he gets enough sales in the marine end of the electrical end of things, but should be able to buy with out sales tax if reselling the items to a client with out issues. At least he could here in Washington. I will not quote for other states/provences etc.

marty


----------



## GoslingNY (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm a rigger here in NY (Western Long Island Sound) and have a Port Supply Account. Truthfully, I don't use it for cordage or hardware (which is most of my volume) because WM doesn't offer the assortment of products which I can pick up from my distributer who is 5 miles away and offers very valuable advice when I need it.

While I have a PS account, my business would not suffer badly if I didn't. I don't think that they (PS) understand what our (small proprietors) needs are. I know that the guy that I do business with does, and he is very valuable to me because of that.

Cheers,

Mike Robinson
Home



sailingdog said:


> I think Fstbttms is right... unless you're primarily doing installations or commissioning boats, most marine business are more service rather than product related, and the amount of products they order are relatively minimal. A friend of mine does boat detailing, and he does a lot of business, but the materials he'd have to buy from West Marine, that he can't get anywhere else at a better price, are rather minor-yet he has a Port Supply account.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

Fstbttms said:


> No, he doesn't. Part-timers, side businesses and anybody eles not making a living at it don't qualify. Here is the very first paragraph from the Port Supply wholesale account application page:
> 
> 
> *Port Supply offers competitive wholesale discounts for companies that are in the full-time business of selling boats and/or selling or installing marine equipment, government agencies, full-time charter companies or companies who are purchasing marine equipment for use in the manufacture of non-marine products.*
> ...


not to argue but fstbttms based on that quote you dont qualify either. you clean boats and install zincs, you do not build boats, sell boats, are a .gov, charter company, manufacture stuff, unless you install zincs 40 hours a week.

i dont want to argue, i just wanted to know what it took, from those who did it. i made about 8 k last year doing boat work for a charity at a discount, i dont do it to get rich, if i did i would not charge them 20 per hour. i get them to buy the stuff i need because they have the port supply card, which does save me billing them for material, but it adds some hassle

so all involved please stop arguing, as someone said PS makes their rules if i apply and order 1500 a year from them its their choice to give me the account


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Where does it say anything about "not making a living", or "side businesses" ?
It would seem WM is in a better position to judge whether or not an individual meets their criteria rather than someone here - [PARTICULARLY IF SOMEONE INVENTS THEIR OWN CONCEPTION OF PREREQUISITES] - would it not?



Fstbttms said:


> No, he doesn't. Part-timers, side businesses and anybody eles not making a living at it don't qualify. Here is the very first paragraph from the Port Supply wholesale account application page:
> 
> 
> *Port Supply offers competitive wholesale discounts for companies that are in the full-time business of selling boats and/or selling or installing marine equipment, government agencies, full-time charter companies or companies who are purchasing marine equipment for use in the manufacture of non-marine products.*
> ...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Scott,

I would swag the first thing you need is a state business license, next a contractors license, at least in Wa St you would also need both. As soon as you start installing ANY type of material etc, you need a contractors license here in Washington. Not sure about your state! 

These will require you to have some kind of insurance policy for doing electrical work etc, either on land or marine. Talk to your insurance agent. I need a contractors bond of 6000 or 12000 depending upon if I am a sub contractor or a general. A sub contractor is someone that does 2 items of not sure off the top of my head the my states Dept of Labor has listed for work that contractors can do. Many of us, myself included, find it is easier to have a general's license, even if a sub contractor per say. As I need to have electrical done upon occasions, and in order to pay and have this done, I need to be a general. ALong with I have done as many as 6 different items on said list, even though one would think landscaping is doing many items. But planting plants is one, doing pavers is another, small walls is another sprinklers, rock work, subbing someone for fence/decks etc or electrical. 

I am telling you stuff from my end of things here, I am positive,some is simaler, most will be the same, but with some laws requirements etc that will be somewhat different. 

The other thing to do, is go ask the mgr at WM too. You may be suprised. 

But I am sure they will require a business license of some sort.

Good luck

marty


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

k1vsk said:


> Where does it say anything about "not making a living", or "side businesses" ?
> It would seem WM is in a better position to judge whether or not an individual meets their criteria rather than someone here - [PARTICULARLY IF SOMEONE INVENTS THEIR OWN CONCEPTION OF PREREQUISITES] - would it not?


OK, clearly the intent of the wholesale application is that full-time marine businesses qualify. That's why the application says, "Full-time business". Am I wrong when I say that means that part-time businesses don't qualify? I don't think so.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

marty i have a electrical license for the state of maryland, and a business license all under an LLC. its kind of like your contractors license, but only covers for electrical stuff. i added a rider to cover boat work on my ins already just to be safe. i can add other business licenses under my llc and i already have 2 registered business names already whats a third or forth

the big thing here is what is call a maryland home improvement license or mhic, which i dont have or need, it only really covers the trades with out master licenses. carpenters and the subs ( like drywaller, lanscaping, painters etc " need it. there are 3 types, general, sub contractor, and salesman. the general is the hard one to get, you need 50 k equity in your own home or a separate ins policy for 50k, yes they will attach your own house even if you are a company, as the mhic is not issued to a company only the owner


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

scottyt said:


> not to argue but fstbttms based on that quote you dont qualify either. you clean boats and install zincs, you do not build boats, sell boats, are a .gov, charter company, manufacture stuff, unless you install zincs 40 hours a week.


You know that's not the case. I do in-water hull cleaning as a full-time business and part-and-parcel of that service is installing zincs ie: the "selling or installing marine equipment". Using your logic, a boatyard wouldn't qualify either, since a lot of what they do isn't installing equipment either.

I'm not saying you shouldn't have a wholesale account. I'm saying you don't qualify for a Port Supply wholesale account, according to their account application. And, of course, it is up to them whether your application is accepted or not. So please, why don't you apply for one and be honest on the application about what your qaulifications are. Then let us know how it turned out.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Scott,

Then it sounds like all you have to do is apply for one then. heck, the local mgr offered me one! i have no business working on boats. his criteria was, if they had materials I needed to do "MY" line of work, then come buy it!

As fastbottoms and I for that matter would say, apply, worst you'll get is a no, best is a card in the mail to buy wholesale. 

I would swag you have all the items you need. Again, I am going by what you say you need for maryland, I need for washington.

Marty


----------

